# stalling and bogging



## Mike38478 (Sep 19, 2008)

Im doing this for my mom. She has a 2001 Nissan Maxima SE. The car has 160k miles on it and has not been tuned up. Only the alternator and recently, the radiator has been replaced. Here lately, the car has been idling rough and stalling has been happening in parked idle and more recently, in drive idle at a stop light or in traffic. Mechanic says he can find nothing wrong, nothing showing on the sensor except it's running lean. It does have a check engine soon light on, but auto zone says oxygen sensor for that. Would that cause stalling? Or could it be another problem. It also hesitates on cold start for about 30 seconds and then evens out. 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A bad O2 sensor could be causing your problems. If you're getting a fault code for the O2 sensor, first check the electrical harness connector; if that's OK, then the O2 sensor needs to be replaced.


----------



## Mike38478 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, we'll start there. We are also replacing the plugs in the car.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like a MAF sensor. You might possibly have 2 problems too.


----------



## Mike38478 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been told to it can be the converter. Could this be possible to make the car bog when you push the gas hard? Also could a bad converter caus the O2 sensor not to read correctly and if so is it possible to cut the converter off without hurting the car?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Again...it's your MAF sensor!


----------



## Mike38478 (Sep 19, 2008)

MAF Sensor? We'll try that today, though I have some additional symptoms. First some info, plugs/air filter replaced. MAF sensor unplugged to check idle. Plugged back in. Parked Idle is much better, Drive Idle is still somewhat rough. As said before, the car is bogging/hesitating badly on hard acceleration. Newest symptom? Pulling a hill. The car stutters, loses acceleration. If you try to push the gas hard, you literally get nothing. If you ease off the gas, you can make it up the hill. MAF sensor still sound good for this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike38478 said:


> Newest symptom? Pulling a hill. The car stutters, loses acceleration. If you try to push the gas hard, you literally get nothing. If you ease off the gas, you can make it up the hill. MAF sensor still sound good for this?


It still could be the MAF. Not sure if the Maxima has a fuel filter but if it does, replace it with a new one.


----------



## Mike38478 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is Mike's Mom. 

I want to thank you guys VERY much for the input. It was the MAF sensor. My car is running a lot better. Quite frankly, I didn't realize how bad it was running until it was fixed. Both idles are *almost* totally smooth. Cant expect perfect, the car has 164K miles on it. 

Again, thank you. And for anyone else with this problem, please check this first. 

Have a great day!

**going to take a good hard look at her mechanic who couldn't seem to find this problem**


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad to know it got fixed! Any other problems, just come on here and ask...


----------



## genya718 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bro i think i might have had the same prob check (MASS AIRFLOW SENSOR) make sure everything is nice and clean check the sensors take it apart and clean it


----------



## banrana (Sep 23, 2008)

Where is the Mass Air Flow on the car?

Can I get an estimate of a repair on one of these?


----------



## genya718 (Sep 26, 2008)

*hope this helps*

OK locate the air box. it the thing that has the air filter in it. Then the air box is connected to the MAF it is a little black square looking thing. take it off it has some wires connected to it which control the sensors take it apart and clean it. Be VERY CAREFUL not to damage the sensors they are very small clean the connections. CLEAN IT P.S. REPLY BACK ON WHAT HAPPENS


----------

